# Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen



## GreenGiant (11. Juli 2012)

*Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich lese mich nun schon seit einigen Wochen hier durch die Threads, auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rechner zum daddeln. Ich hatte gehofft, vielleicht schon auf eine Zusammenstellung zu treffen, die ich für mich übernehmen könnte. Nachdem ich nun mehrere gelesen habe, konnte ich mich doch nicht für eine Konfiguration entscheiden und wollte dann doch lieber euch fragen  Leider kann ich auf keine alten Komponenten (außer der Maus) zurückgreifen 

Zum Start habe ich einmal ein paar Anhaltspunkte zusammengetragen:



*Ziel*: Gesucht wird ein PC zum Spielen/Daddeln/Gamen aktueller PC-Spiele, der auch "zukunftssicher" aufgestellt ist.
*Budget*: Für den Rechner (exkl. OS und Montage) ~ 1000€, für den Monitor ~200€, für die Tastatur 20-30€
*Betriebssystem*: Windows 7 (bin mir da unschlüssig welche Variante ich wählen sollte)
*Spiele*, die möglichst mit höchsten Einstellungen laufen sollten: Strategie (Civillization V, Total War (Shogun 2 & Empire), Anno 2070), TES IV: Skyrim, GTA IV, Battlefield 3 ...
*Festplatte*: Speicherplatz ist eher zweitrangig, erte Priorität liegt bei der Geschwindigkeit, daher die Wahl auf SSD und HDD
*Laufwerk*: DVD-Brenner & BluRay-Laufwerk (inkl. BluRay-Software)
*TV-Karte*: Optional wäre auch eine TV-Karte für den Empfang des analogen Kabel-TV-Signals und aller digitalen Signale (also DVB-T, DVB-S, DVB-C), kennt sich in dem Bereich jemand aus? Hat dort jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?
*Monitor*: Auflösung 1920*1080, HDMI, kein 3D
*Tastatur*: Beleuchtung wäre klasse, ist aber kein "Muss" ... also rein optional
*Zusammenbau*: Würde ich gern machen lassen, die Mehrheit ist hier im Forum ja begeistert von mindfactory.com und hardwareversand.de, werde mich dann wohl zwischen den beiden entscheiden.
*Lautstärke & Energieeffizienz*: möglichst gering (ich weiß, das ist immer sehr subjektiv)


Beim Stöbern durch die Tiefen des Forums habe ich für den Monitor diesen Vorschlag ASUS VS248H 24" gefunden.


Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir hierbei weiterhelfen könnt  Solltet ihr Vorschläge posten, dann bitte mit einer kurzen Begründung, warum ihr gerade diese oder jene Komponenten wählt. Vielleicht lerne ich dann auch noch etwas dazu 

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal vorab für eure Mühen und eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Hallo GreenGiant,

hat sich noch keiner gemeldet? Komisch.

An CPUs könnte ich Dir sehr empfehlen : i5 3450/3550 oder 3570(k) und die beiden Xeon E3 1230v2 oder 1240v2. Die haben alle Leistung satt!! Auch ohne OC.

Graka : 7870/7950 oder GTX670/660.

Mainboard, das billigste, das Deinen Ansprüchen genügt. Hersteller egal. Max. bis 120,- Eus. Ob H77 oder Z77 mußt Du wissen.

Max. 8GB RAM. z.B. Corsair Vengeance 1600er (müssen keine Corsair sein, aber achte auf Low Profile. Vermeidet Konflikte mit dem CPU-Kühler, falls ein großer draufkommt.

Netzteil ist das BeQuiet E9 CM 480 Watt eins der besten auffem Markt (P/L).

Dell wird als Monitor auch oft empfohlen.

Denke, es melden sich gleich noch´n paar Spezis.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## Colonia (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Hi,
möchtest du übertakten?

Ich habe dir mal eine Zusammenstellung für einen Übertaktbaren PC gemacht:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at EU ~215€
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU  ~100€
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~45€
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at EU ~400€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~80€
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals.at EU ~85€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~35€
HDD: http://geizhals.at/eu/447077 ~60€
SSD: http://geizhals.at/eu/740867 ~95€
OS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Österreich ~70€

Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Österreich ~165€

Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at EU ~35€

Insgesamt: *~1385€

*Bezüglich Laufwerk und TV-Karten kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Das Gehäuse und die Tastatur sind Geschmackssache.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Persönliche Favoriten : Corsair Obsidian 650D/550, Bitfenix Shinobi/XL, Fractal Design Arc/Define R3/XL, Anidees, Lancool.

Die Zusammenstellung vom Kölner ist schon mal ziemlich goil.


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Betriebssystem reicht nen Home Premium.

Daddelkiste | Geizhals EU 
Als erste Grundlage zum weiter dran werkeln ^^ 

Tastatur würde ich nen Sidewinder X4 nehmen, ist auch beleuchtet. Schreib ich auch grad mit  
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals Deutschland

BlueRay Brenner, Bildschirm und TV-Karte muss ich passen. 
Gehäuse ist eh Geschmackssache, hab ich einfach mal eins rein.
Zusammenbau ist bei Hww 20 Euro, bei Mindfactory 80. 
Allerdings würden die den Macho nicht verbauen - würdest du auch selbst bauen? 

Zwecks Lautstärke und Effizienz finde ich das recht gut, leiser geht nat immer aber kostet dann auch mehr. Je nachdem wie weit dein Budget dehnbar ist und inwieweit du gewillt bist dafür an der Power (GraKa) zu sparen.
Wie siehts mit OC (übertakten) aus? Habe dir mal wegen dem "Zukunftsfähig" ne OC-Konfig gebastelt, ginge natürlich auch ohne.

//EDIT: 
Mist da war einer schneller  
Die Konfig finde ich sogar besser *das unterschreib*


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ob BlueRay Brenner nötig ist, mußt Du selber wissen. Mit leisen Komponenten ist auch ein sehr "offenes" Gehäuse sehr leise. Muss nicht ein gedämmtes sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Hier mal was für 1322 Taler ohne TV Karte


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@Bakterius: nur beim Kühler würd ich den normalen Macho nehmen, die Special Edition ist meines Wissens auf 1000 Stück limitiert und vergriffen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Die sollten die Special Edition vom Macho nochmal rausbringen! Ohne Limit!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Clash57 schrieb:


> @Bakterius: nur beim Kühler würd ich den normalen Macho nehmen, die Special Edition ist meines Wissens auf 1000 Stück limitiert und vergriffen.



Hast ja recht, muss den mal langsam aus meine Listen nehmen . Habs dann mal geändert


----------



## Colonia (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Kurze Frage: Was ist denn bei der Special Edition anders als beim "normalen"? Sieht nur der Lüfter anders aus oder gibt es noch irgendwelche Unterschiede?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Jep, anderer Lüfter mit großem Drehzahlbereich (glaub 500 - 1300 oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Und die sind schön weiß


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Naja, wer auf Weiß steht. Bin eher für dunkle Farbtöne, lassen sich besser reinigen (bin Raucher)


----------



## GreenGiant (11. Juli 2012)

Vorab vielen vielen vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Ich hab jetzt allerdings ein paar Fragen:

Übertakten hab ich mir bisher keine Gedanken drum gemacht, ist es ratsam für Anfänger?

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den AMD Radeon und den Nvidia GraKas?

Als Gehäuse sagt mir das schlichte Fractal eher zu, worauf sollte man bei den Gehäusen achten?

Hmm vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmal jemand zu den TV-Karten, BluRay ist soweit in Ordnung, wie sieht es da mit einer Software aus? Ist eine dabei? Würde da ungern zuzahlen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@Rosigatton  Is das Wiz Khalifa auf deinem Avatar?
Der Macho sieht so oder so kacke aus, aber mit weißen Lüftern noch ein bisschen besser


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@ Power : Ey Män, Jimi Hendrix! Und wie kommst Du an ein Röntgenbild von mir??? 

@ GreenGiant : Übertakten soll mittlerweile relativ einfach sein. Bei der Leistung der Ivy CPUs aber nicht wirklich nötig.

Die Fractal Gehäuse sind alle gut. Tests lesen, Meinung der Forumler. Das Arc ist stark (Reim dich, oder...) die Define Modelle auch.


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770) 270€
MoBo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 84€
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) 304€
RAM GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) 35€
HDD: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) 66€
Kühler: Xigmatek Loki SD963 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-S9HH3-U06) 14€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01) 25€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) 64€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail 68€
Macht 930€

+ 20 für den Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversanf.


Tastatur: Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Edition, USB, DE (920-003654) 30€

Edit: too late. Verdammte Arbeit!

Edit2: Nen TV-Stick vielleicht? http://geizhals.de/?cat=vidext&xf=800_USB+2.0~800_USB+3.0&sort=p


----------



## Colonia (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Also Übertakten bei Intel Prozessoren ist mittlerweile echt ein Kinderspiel. In diesem Thread ist vom der8auer eine sehr gute Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Beim Gehäusekauf sollte man darauf achten, dass die Lüfter leise sind, HDD gut entkoppelt wird und die Verarbeitung (Testberichte lesen). 

Als Blu-Ray Player wäre dieser noch zu empfehlen: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Man muss ja nicht gleich übertakten, aber so schwer ist es wirklich nicht und hier im Forum  findet man sogar ein entsprechendes Tut. Wenn du ein Retail Modell nimmst ist die Software dabei ( 1 Jahr ).


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@Research: deine Konfig ist sehr gut, aber bei Pixmania (die 7950) würde ich nichts bestellen... Eher bei den üblichen "Verdächtigen". VV-Computer kann ich übrigens auch wärmstens empfehlen

Gruß


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Als Gehäuse empfehle ich oft das Asgard.  Reicht vollkommen.

AMD und Nvidea. 

Nvidea hat Physix (was kein Spiel zwingend voraussetzt, es gibt dann mal nen Flaternden Mantel/Fahne).
AMD 3GB Videospeicher und genug Bandbreite um ihn zu nutzen.

Edit: Nun, man bestellt normalerweise doch zwecks Porto bei einem Versender.
Wo habe ich denn gesagt das bei Pixmania bestellt werden soll?

Wenn VV dann mal in meine Signatur gucken..


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@ facehugger : Jep, von Pixmania wurde mir auch drindend abgeraten!

@ Research : Hatte bei K&M so ein Erlebnis mit nem BQ L7 Netzteil. Im Laden und auf der K&M Seite teuer. Online, ich glaub über Idealo (oder so) 15,- Eus billiger


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Was ist da los?


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Wenn man über 200 ist, kann man ja jeerzeit bei Mindfactory schnell was ordern - versandkostenfrei. Und rest dann bspw. bei hadrwareversand. 

Und pixmania ist ******* - hatte ich ma ne Digicam bestellt, kam beschädigt an und ich hab ewig drauf gewartet bis ich mal die Kohle erstattet bekomm. War zwar billig, aber der Service is unter aller Sau.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Research schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn gesagt das bei Pixmania bestellt werden soll?


Du hast es nicht gesagt, nur deine Sapphire 7950 OC tauchte halt als erstes über Geizhals bei Pixmania auf (zu einem günstigeren Preis). Und dieser Händler sitzt bekanntermaßen im Ausland (Frankreich). Wenn es also mal Trouble geben sollte... Außerdem hört man auch insgesamt nichts gutes über den "Laden", c`est la vie (leider)

Gruß


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht gesagt, nur deine Sapphire 7950 OC tauchte halt als erstes über Geizhals bei Pixmania auf (zu einem günstigeren Preis). Und dieser Händler sitzt bekanntermaßen im Ausland (Frankreich). Wenn es also mal Trouble geben sollte... Außerdem hört man auch insgesamt nichts gutes über den "Laden", c`est la vie (leider)
> 
> Gruß


 
Da ist dann aber Geizhals Schuld.

Und mit MF hatte ich noch schlimmeres erlebt.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sollte auch nicht explizit gegen dich gerichtet gewesen sein, vielleicht ist das nur falsch angekommen. Ich denke nun hats auch der TE verstanden...

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@ Research : Was denn schlimmeres?


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/214600-mittelklasse-gaming-pc-2.html


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Nun denn, ******** gelaufen. Dann noch angemacht werden, das man mehr Kosten verursacht hat und Chaos. Dann wäre ich auch schwer bedient. Bis jetzt, toi toi toi. Sind ja auch die meisten
Erfahrungen mit MF nicht so negativ wie Deine. Kann Dich aber verstehen!!! 

Deswegen : Support Your Local Dealer! wenn möglich.


----------



## GreenGiant (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal etwas aus euren Vorschlägen gebastelt, bin mir aber bei vielen Positionen nicht sicher und würde dort gerne von euch nochmal erklärt bekommen wo welche Vorteile liegen, bitte 

Nochmal bezugnehmend auf meinen ersten Post, ich habe mich erstmal gegen die TV-karte entschieden, da ich keine richtige Infos gefunden habe. Und ich würde mich in ein paar Jahren auch ans OC wagen, aber nicht jetzt schon, soll nur zur Verlängerung der Lebensspanne dienen 

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770) VS. Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)

*Mainboard*: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) VS. ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

*GraKa*: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) VS. ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ)

*RAM*: GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) VS. Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)

*HDD*: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) VS. Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

*SSD*: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)

*Kühler*: Xigmatek Loki SD963 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-S9HH3-U06) VS. Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

*Gehäuse*: Fractal Arc 

*Netzteil*: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) VS. be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

*Laufwerk*: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail

*OS*: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) 

*Monitor*: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) 

*Tastatur*: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen 

Und nochmal vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Nimm die GTX 670, die ist schneller

Beiom Ram speilts keine Rolle, welchen du nimmst, beide sind super

Ich würde azuf jeden Fall den Macho nehmen und nimm die 480W Version, die hat Kabelmanagement,

Sonst siehts gut aus


----------



## Clash57 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Bei der CPU auf jeden Fall den i5-3570K.
Beim Zocken ist der i7 nur geringfügig schneller, wirst du nie merken. Außerdem hat der i5 durch das K nen höheren Multiplikator und kann höher übertaktet werden. Beim i7 wäre das der 3770K. Aber der i7 lohnt sich nur, wenn du Videobearbeitung oder andere Software nutzt, die sehr von Hyperthreading profitiert. Das ist bei Games nicht der Fall.

Das Pro3 von AsRock reicht aus, die paar Anschlüsse mehr (USB) brauchst du denke ich nicht. 

Wenn es das Budget hergibt, würde ich die 670 nehmen  

Beim RAM nimmste den, der dir besser gefällt bzw. billiger is. Schenkt sich meiner Meinung nach nichts. 

HDD: Die Samsung hat nur 1 Jahr Garantie, die Seagate 3 Jahre  

Kühler: Würde ich den Macho nehmen, schön leise und für den Preis Top Leistung. 

Netzteil: Würde ich erst nach der endgültigen Auswahl der Graka dann auswählen


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Clash57 schrieb:


> Das Pro3 von AsRock reicht aus, die paar Anschlüsse mehr (USB) brauchst du denke ich nicht.


 Stimmt nmicht ganz. AUßerdem hat das Pro4 einen DVI Anschluß, während das Pro3 keinen hat


----------



## Clash57 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Würde trotzdem zum 3er greifen - die Graka bringt das ja alles mit 

Win7 gibts auch noch billiger - je nachdem ob du unbedingt ne CD, Anleitung etc brauchst oder ob dir der Lizenzschlüssel reicht. 
Tastatur ist top, SSD auch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das Pro 3 dürfte da wohl reichen und der 3570K auch, die GTX 67o wäre richtige Spielpartner wie die SSD auch. Bei der Festplatte würde ich schon zum 1 TB Modell greifen und beim Kühler gleich den Macho. Das BeQuiet CM wäre die beste Option, da man gut die Kabel verlegen kann und auch nur das im Rechner hat was man braucht.  Beim RAM würde ich den Corsair vorziehen und beim Fractal das Design Arc. Ansonsten gibt es dazu nix zu sagen.


----------



## GreenGiant (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Pro 3 dürfte da wohl reichen und der 3570K auch, die GTX 67o wäre richtige Spielpartner wie die SSD auch. Bei der Festplatte würde ich schon zum 1 TB Modell greifen und beim Kühler gleich den Macho. Das BeQuiet CM wäre die beste Option, da man gut die Kabel verlegen kann und auch nur das im Rechner hat was man braucht. Beim RAM würde ich den Corsair vorziehen und beim Fractal das Design Arc. Ansonsten gibt es dazu nix zu sagen.


 
Zur SSD habe ich da noch eine Frage, und zwar zur Vorgehensweise. Was sollte darauf abgelegt werden? Was auf die HDD? Unwissend würde ich sagen: OS und Games = SSD | Musik, Fotos, etc = HDD?!

Nachfolgend habe ich meine Wahl mal *Fett* und _Kurisv_ hervorgehoben...

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770) VS. *Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ~215€*

*Mainboard*: _*ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)*_ *~100€* VS. ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

*GraKa*: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) VS. ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Hier bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig, vielleicht kommt ja auch noch eine ganz andere in Frage. Ich habe mir vorgenommen nach der Arbeit nochmal diverse Tests zu lesen ... 

*RAM*: GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) VS. *Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) ~50€*

*HDD*: _*Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ)*_ *~70€* VS. Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

*SSD*: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)

*Kühler*: Xigmatek Loki SD963 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-S9HH3-U06) VS. _*Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) ~35€*_

*Gehäuse*: Fractal Arc 

*Netzteil*: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) VS. _*be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)*_ *~85€* Hier steht noch die GraKa-Entscheidung aus, vielleicht muss dann noch angepasst werden?!

*Laufwerk*: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail ~70€

*OS*: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) ~80€ 

*Monitor*: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) ~180€

*Tastatur*: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) ~35€

Werd mal gucken was das Budget am Ende vielleicht doch noch hergibt 

Gibt es dazu erstmal noch Anmerkungen? Oder kann ich das so nehmen?


----------



## Clash57 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja stimmt so ziemlich was die SSD angeht - je nach Größe und Anzahl der Games musst du da allerdings auch selektieren. 

Die 2 Threads hier habe ich persönlich immer als sehr hilfreich empfunden zum Thema SSD: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Sieht soweit alles gut aus - Graka finde ich nicht so wahnsinnig problematisch, kann man ja in 1,5 / 2 Jahren mal upgraden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich würde neben dem Windows  nur die Games und ev. wichtigsten Programme drauf schieben.
Mit dem Board mußt du entscheiden, der Rest paßt


----------



## Agrareth (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich hatte mir mal die Seagate Barracuda (non eco) aufgrund der super Werte und Berichte gekauft. Das Ding war aber lauter als meine Grafikkarte und ich hab das Ding zurückgeschickt. Wenn du ein leises System haben willst und die DC2 Kühlung der Graka und auch der Macho Kühler sind leise, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine eco Platte holen. Dann musst du nur noch drauf achten, dass die Gehäuselüfter schön leise sind. Ich hab mittlerweile nur noch be quiet Lüfter drin und mein PC ist im idle unhörbar und unter Last flüsterleise.

Ich hab natürlich auch Vergleichstests von der Seagate Barracuda eco und der Western Digital Caviar Green (eco) gelesen und auch viele Userberichte. Da war die Western Digital eigentlich immer leiser als die Seagate. Ich hab mittlerweile die 3tb WD Caviar Green eingebaut und sie ist wirklich super leise.


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Allerdsings drehen leise Platten langsamer, was langsamere Lese und Schreibraten zu Folge hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Die Seagate Eco  ist ja die ehemalige Samsung F3 welche ja durchweg gute Werte bot


----------



## Agrareth (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

die hdd hat man ja eigentlich eh nur als datengrab, ist ja egal ob die etwas langsamer dreht. hd filme kann man trotzdem von streamen. dafür sind eco platten schön leise


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Agrareth schrieb:


> die hdd hat man ja eigentlich eh nur als datengrab


 
Vorausgesetzt, das Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Programme und 2,3 Spiele sind auf einer SSD gespeichert.


----------



## Agrareth (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, das Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Programme und 2,3 Spiele sind auf einer SSD gespeichert.



davon bin ich mal ausgegangen

edit: zum mainboard: ich hab auch das pro4 genommen, weil es noch einen digitalen sound ausgang bietet und etwas mehr anschlüsse bietet als das pro3. ist ja nicht viel teurer. ansonsten habe ich in einem anderen forum gelesen, die gigabyte mainboards mit z77 chipsatz sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, jedenfalls sind die spannungswandler (wofür die auch immer sind) besser, asrock hat da wohl gespart. Aber schlecht ist das asrock board auf keinen fall


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Dann vielleicht die Caviar Green? Die fahren von 5.400 bis 7.200. SATA 3.5" mit Hersteller: Western Digital, Cache: ab 64MB, Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: variabel | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt der Macho ins Fractal?


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Im R3 wirds eng, ins Arc passt er


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Titanic eng oder 1mm Platz?


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Kanns nicht sagen, allerdingsd könnte man die Dämmung sichelich irgendwie entfernen


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das Arc ist 230mm Breit. CPU-Kühler bis 180mm Höhe, 3,5 cm Platz für Kabelmanagement. Deswegen, und wegen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten und Aussehen ist´s auch einer meiner Favoriten

R3 wir mit bis zu 165mm CPU-Kühlerhöhe angegeben. Macho wird mit 162mm Höhe angegeben (inkl. Lüfter). Sollte auch passen


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Mit  Dämmung also Titanic.

Sind die Klammern nach "Oben" oder zur Seite?


----------



## GreenGiant (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Clash57 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt so ziemlich was die SSD angeht - je nach Größe und Anzahl der Games musst du da allerdings auch selektieren.
> 
> Die 2 Threads hier habe ich persönlich immer als sehr hilfreich empfunden zum Thema SSD:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html
> ...



Die Threads hab ich mal zur Leseliste hinzugefügt  Bei der GraKa geb ich dir prinzipiell Recht, würde aber auch jetzt ein paar €uro mehr in die Hand nehmen, um die Spanne bis zum Punkt X zu verlängern 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde neben dem Windows  nur die Games und ev. wichtigsten Programme drauf schieben.
> Mit dem Board mußt du entscheiden, der Rest paßt



Ok, das entspricht dann ja meinen Vorstellungen 



Research schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht die Caviar Green? Die fahren von 5.400 bis 7.200. SATA 3.5" mit Hersteller: Western Digital, Cache: ab 64MB, Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: variabel | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Passt der Macho ins Fractal?


 
Guck ich mir mal an @HDD. Die Abmessungen hab ich gar nicht kontrolliert 



coroc schrieb:


> Kanns nicht sagen, allerdingsd könnte man die Dämmung sichelich irgendwie entfernen



Oha, nein, das lass ich lieber bleiben. Da ich ihn zu 90% nicht selber zusammenschrauben werde, kommt sowas nicht in Frage!



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Arc ist 230mm Breit. CPU-Kühler bis 180mm Höhe, 3,5 cm Platz für Kabelmanagement. Deswegen, und wegen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten und Aussehen ist´s auch einer meiner Favoriten
> 
> R3 wir mit bis zu 165mm CPU-Kühlerhöhe angegeben. Macho wird mit 162mm Höhe angegeben (inkl. Lüfter). Sollte auch passen


 
Gut, dann einfach das Fractal Arc...


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@ Research : Guck doch mal auf Thermalright.de  Schöne Bilder und Daten 

Die Klammern überragen den Lüfter zu/auf keiner Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Also den Macho könnte man im Fractal Design Arc noch mit einer 747 umrunden. Ich hatte den im Obsidian 650 drin welches einen Millimeter dünner ist


----------



## MisterJp (12. Juli 2012)

Besitze ebenfalls das R3 und der Macho passt ohne Probleme rein.  Musste auch keine Dämmung raus, MB ist ein ASRock Z77 Pro 3.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

@ MisterJp : Sag ich doch


----------



## GreenGiant (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

So, ich hab das Ganze nochmal überarbeitet...

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ~215€

*Mainboard*: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ~100€

*GraKa*:  ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX  670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) ~400€ VS. ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) ~430€

*RAM*:  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile  schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) ~50€ VS.  GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GEC38GB1333C9DC) ~45€

*HDD*: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) ~70€

*SSD*:  Samsung SSD  830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) ~130€

*Kühler*:  Thermalright  HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) ~35€

*Gehäuse*: Fractal Arc ~80€

*Netzteil*:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W  ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)[/B][/I] ~85€

*Laufwerk*:  LG  Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail ~70€

*OS*:  Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium  64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC)  (GFC-02054) ~80€ 

*Monitor*: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) ~180€

*Tastatur*: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) ~35€

Ich  hab mal die GraKa angepasst und bei den RAM bin ich mir nicht sicher,  ob die neue Variante (oben hinzugefügt) mit der restlichen Konfiguration  harmoniert. Da würde ich euch bitten, nochmal euer Wissen  auszuschütten, da die neue Variante der Preis-/Leistungstipp aus der  aktuellen PCGH ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Den Geil kannste knicken, generell sollte man bei solchen Kühltürmen immer RAM ohne Hahnenkamm verbauen. Habe ich jetzt genug verschüttet?


----------



## GreenGiant (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Den Geil kannste knicken, generell sollte man bei solchen Kühltürmen immer RAM ohne Hahnenkamm verbauen. Habe ich jetzt genug verschüttet?


 
Ok, dann streichen wir ihn wieder - quasi am falschen Ende gespart  Was sagt ihr denn zu den beiden GraKas? Lohnen sich die 30€ mehr? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Ach und eins noch, auch auf die Gefahr hin in ein Fettnäpfchen zu laufen ... WLAN ist nicht im Mainboard mit drin, Sound schon... Richtig?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Nö, WLan bedeutet am Schalter nachlösen, aber der Sound ist dabei.
Bei der Karte würde ich die einfache GTX nehmen, das bessere Modell ist immo eh schlecht erhältlich


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, WLan bedeutet am Schalter nachlösen, aber der Sound ist dabei.
> Bei der Karte würde ich die einfache GTX nehmen, das bessere Modell ist immo eh schlecht erhältlich



Ok, danke... Dann muss da noch WLAN mit rein. Habt ihr da Vorschläge?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Da würde  ich einen Stick und ein kleines Verlängerungskabel kaufen. Damit bist Du flexibler als mit einer WLAN-Karte, denn der Stick kann dann dahin gelegt werden, wo er nicht stört / der Empfang am besten ist.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde  ich einen Stick und ein kleines Verlängerungskabel kaufen. Damit bist Du flexibler als mit einer WLAN-Karte, denn der Stick kann dann dahin gelegt werden, wo er nicht stört / der Empfang am besten ist.



Das klingt vernünftig, danke. Hast du einen Vorschlag, vielleicht selbst einen im Einsatz?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich hatte früher mal einen von AVM Fritz!, der hat einwandfrei funktioniert. So einer sollte aber auch ausreichen: Produktvergleich


----------



## Clash57 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Wenn du ne Fritz Box hast würde ich auch einen von Fritz nehmen, ansonsten einfach einen der beiden, die Softy dir vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte früher mal einen von AVM Fritz!, der hat einwandfrei funktioniert. So einer sollte aber auch ausreichen: Produktvergleich





			
				Clash57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ne Fritz Box hast würde ich auch einen von Fritz nehmen, ansonsten einfach einen der beiden, die Softy dir vorgeschlagen hat.



Gut, dann kann ich mir das dann ja nochmal überlegen, solange kommt er dann per Kabel ins Netz 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ein bissl bei Hardwareversand.de geschaut und bin über die diversen Service-Angebote gestolpert, die sich mit der Installation des OS, der Aktivierung dessen, der Treiber, etc. befassen. Da meine bisherigen Rechner entweder bei Feinkost Albrecht oder als Notebook bei Dell halbwegs von der Stange gekommen sind, bin ich am Überlegen, ob solche Angebote Sinn machen oder ob man es auch ohne Probleme selbst hinbekommt.


----------



## Clash57 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Installation von Win7 besteht quasi aus 3 mal weiterklicken und zweimal nem Namen (PC und User) eingeben. 
Treiber installieren sind mittlerweile alle automatisch, musst du nichts tun. 
Das OS aktivierst du durch die Eingabe des Keys - passiert dann online.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Rechner per Kabel anzuschliessen - ist das zu jeder Zeit einer WLAN-Verbindung vorzuziehen


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Clash57 schrieb:
			
		

> Installation von Win7 besteht quasi aus 3 mal weiterklicken und zweimal nem Namen (PC und User) eingeben.
> Treiber installieren sind mittlerweile alle automatisch, musst du nichts tun.
> Das OS aktivierst du durch die Eingabe des Keys - passiert dann online.
> 
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Rechner per Kabel anzuschliessen - ist das zu jeder Zeit einer WLAN-Verbindung vorzuziehen



Super, habe gerade hier im Forum auch diverse Tutorials und Hilfen gefunden zum Thema OS. Muss ich bei den Treibern eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten? Liegen die auf CDs bei? Download?

WLAN wäre halt einfacher gewesen, aber ich denke 3m LAN-Kabel hat keinen so großen Verlust?!


----------



## Clash57 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Was meinst du mit Verlust? 
Also wenn es dir nix ausmacht vom Aufwand her, würde ich Kabel verlegen. Kabel ist IMMER besser, solange du keine kleinen Kinder hast die gerne mit Messer und Schere spielen  

Die Treiber musst du nicht installieren, PC zusammenbaun, starten, OS Installieren & Spaß haben.
Beim Motherboard ist ne CD dabei, aber das sind weniger Treiber sondern eher noch ein paar Tools für NOCH schnelleres USB, NOCH tollere Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit und NOCH besseres sonstnochwas. Brauch man aber alles nicht.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Nein, kleine Kinder sind nicht im Haus  Ich dachte an Qualitätsverlust des Signals aufgrund des erhöhten Wiederstandes. Zumindest habe ich das so mal im Physik-LK gelernt 

@Installation: Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass ich außer dem OS nichts installieren muss? Klingt irgendwie befremdlich für mich  Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin begeistert, sollte ich es richtig verstanden haben


----------



## coroc (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Aber w LAN hat wegen Wänden, Möbel USW ebenfalls einen qualitäts verlust


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich und wollte ich auch gar nicht wegreden/ignorieren  Ich hatte das nur gerade im Hinterkopf, hast natürlich Recht.

Und wenn ich weiter überlege, dann sind es auch keine 3, sondern eher 1-1,5m von der nächsten Steckdose bis zum Standplatz des PCs. Mit DLAN von Devolo hab ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, läuft mit der Xbox 360 auch im Multiplayer online alles sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Clash57 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich habs selbst erst diese Woche gemacht und NICHTS installiert. 

Wenn dus bequem haben willst nimm WLAN - für maximale Geschwindigkeit und Verlässlichkeit nimm das Kabel.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Also Sound-Treiber (falls keine dedizierte Soundkarte verwendet wird), und LAN- und USB3- und Grafikkarten-Treiber sind unbedingt notwendig. Nicht zwingend, aber nicht schaden würden aktuelle Chipsatztreiber.

Die Treiber würde ich direkt von der Homepage des Boardherstellers runterladen und die Treiber CD gleich in die Ecke legen oder wegwerfen.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sound-Treiber (falls keine dedizierte Soundkarte verwendet wird), und LAN- und USB3-Treiber sind unbedingt notwendig. Nicht zwingend, aber nicht schaden würden aktuelle Chipsatztreiber.
> 
> Die Treiber würde ich direkt von der Homepage des Boardherstellers runterladen und die Treiber CD gleich in die Ecke legen oder wegwerfen.



Also ich werde das weiter oben erwähnte Mainboard mit der onboard Sound-Variante nehmen, läuft das unter dediziert? Die anderen Treiber hole ich mir dann von der Homepage.

Bei der GraKa ist es dasselbe Spiel?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Nein, dediziert heißt immer extra.


----------



## Clash57 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Jopp, Sound musste dann nix installieren. 
Wenn du WLAN nutzt, dann halt bspw die Treiber der WLAN Karte - ist ne CD dabei. Ansonsten die aktuellen ausm Netz. 
Grafikkarte würde ich immer die Treiber von der Webseite holen, die sind eh schon veraltet auf der CD.

//Edit: Sound Treiber brauch man doch keine manuell installieren wenn man den Board-Sound verwendet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Wieso muss er nichts installieren? Es ist immer besser den Treiber des Herstellers zu nehmen als den Standardtreiber von Windows.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss er nichts installieren? Es ist immer besser den Treiber des Herstellers zu nehmen als den Standardtreiber von Windows.



Also bin ich auf der richtigen Seite, wenn ich bei jedem Hersteller auf der Seite nach den neuesten Treibern suche? Gibt es den eine bestimmte Reihenfolge, in der sie dann installiert werden sollten? Etwa erst alle Mainboard und dann die GraKa oder umgekehrt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Du brauchst im Grunde genommen nur 2 Hersteller.
1. Grafikkarte
2. Mainboard

Logisch ist es die Grafikkartentreiber zuerst zu installieren, damit der Monitor optimal arbeitet.
Danach die Treiber für das Mainboard. Welche du da zuerst nimmst, ist egal. Wichtig ist aber, dass du nicht alle brauchst, die es beim Hersteller auf der Homepage gibt.
Benutzt du z.B. kein Raid, brauchst du auch den Raid Treiber nicht.


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Schnell Wikipedia zu Rate gezogen und festgestellt, dass bei mir kein RAID geplant ist  Ich werde eure Tipps zur Treiberinstallation berücksichtigen, danke 

Sobald ich Zuhaus bin, werde ich mal die endgültige Konfiguration hier reinstellen


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Was einem im Laufe der Tage doch immer wieder in die Quere kommt ... egal ... Hier nun meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ~215€

*Mainboard*: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ~100€

*GraKa*:  http://geizhals.at/eu/776584ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) ~430€

*RAM*:  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile  schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) ~50€

*HDD*: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) ~70€

*SSD*:  Samsung SSD  830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) ~130€

*Kühler*:  Thermalright  HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) ~35€

*Gehäuse*: Fractal Arc ~80€

*Netzteil*:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W  ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) ~85€

*Laufwerk*:  LG  Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail ~70€

*OS*:  Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium  64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC)  (GFC-02054) ~80€ 

*Monitor*: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) ~180€

*Tastatur*: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) ~35€

+ Zusammenbau bei hardwareversand.de

Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann ich das so bestellen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht lieferbar sein sollte, versuchs mit der Gigabyte Windforce oder KFA².

Die Maus hast du schon?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Der Macho wird von hardwareversand.de aber nicht eingebaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Der wird getrennt verschickt und den müsstest Du dann selbst einbauen.

mindfactory oder alternate.de verbauen schwerere Kühler (da kostet die Montage aber auch gleich mal 80-90€).

Sonst sieht das gut aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich würde bei der Grafikkarte eher dei einfache Karte nehmen, das T Modell ist sehr gefragt und die Lieferung läßt zu wünschen übrig. Wenn es OC sein muss ev die Gigabyte. Ansonsten habe ich so keine Einwände


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht lieferbar sein sollte, versuchs mit der Gigabyte Windforce oder KFA².
> 
> Die Maus hast du schon?



Jup jup, die Maus habe ich schon. Bei der GraKa hast du Recht, ist auf im Augenblick nicht lieferbar. Habe bei der Auswahl aber auf diverse Meinungen gehört, kann ich eine von deinen ohne große Abstriche nehmen?



Softy schrieb:


> Der Macho wird von hardwareversand.de aber nicht eingebaut (Gefahr von Transportschäden). Der wird getrennt verschickt und den müsstest Du dann selbst einbauen.
> 
> mindfactory oder alternate.de verbauen schwerere Kühler (da kostet die Montage aber auch gleich mal 80-90€).
> 
> Sonst sieht das gut aus


 
Mist, gerade das Basteln wollte ich umgehen, gibt es eine vernünftige Alternative zum Macho, der von hardwareversand.de eingebaut wird? Oder ist dann doch der Weg über einen anderen Händler ratsam?

@ Dr Bakterius: Also diese Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) oder diese ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sieht gut aus,wenn du aber willst das der Kühler verbaut wird musst du den TX3 verbauen.
Du kannst den Macho natürlich auch selbst einbauern, das ist nicht so schwer
Sonst kaufen
Ja kannst du die sind zwar ein bisschen lauter aber deutlich besser lieferbar, ich würde die Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> kann ich eine von deinen ohne große Abstriche nehmen?



Die Gigabyte oder KFA² wären nur ein Tick lauter. Diese sind aber lieferbarer und auch günstiger.



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Mist, gerade das Basteln wollte ich umgehen, gibt es eine vernünftige Alternative zum Macho, der von hardwareversand.de eingebaut wird? Oder ist dann doch der Weg über einen anderen Händler ratsam?


 
Um Overclocking betreiben zu können benötigst du einen starken Kühler wie den Macho. Du kannst allerdings auch erstmal mit dem Overclock warten, den Cooler Master Hyper TX bestellen, welcher verbaut wird, und wenn du dann nach 2-3 Jahren OC betreiben möchtest, bestellst du den Macho und baust ihn selber ein. Ich denke, da hast du dann auch mehr Erfahrung in Sachen Zusammenbauen, dass du dir dies dann zutrauen kannst.

Oder du wechselst zu Alternate oder Mindfactory. Aber da kostet der Zusammenbau, wie gesagt, sehr viel mehr.



GreenGiant schrieb:


> @ Dr Bakterius: Also diese Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)


 
Absolut richtig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Wenn du wechselst dann würde ich zu Mindfactory wechseln die sind in den Teilen deutlich günstiger, aber im Zusammenbau leider nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Kannst ja mal den Dealer um die Ecke fragen was er für das draufschnallen nimmt, oder im Bekanntenkreis mal fragen wer Ahnung hat


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte oder KFA² wären nur ein Tick lauter. Diese sind aber lieferbarer und auch günstiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das wäre dann der hier Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo ?! Kann ich dann bei der Gigabyte GraKa bleiben? Oder erstmal nur die Asus ohne OC?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal den Dealer um die Ecke fragen was er für das draufschnallen nimmt, oder im Bekanntenkreis mal fragen wer Ahnung hat



Würd ich sehr gern, aber hier im sehr ländlichen Raum in S-H gibt es davon nicht so viele  Ich würde dann erstmal ohne OC agieren und bei Bedarf später nachrüsten ... Wie kompliziert ist so ein Einbau des Macho? Erfahrungslevel ist bei mir auf einer Skala 0-10 bei -4


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Also das wäre dann der hier Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo ?! Kann ich dann bei der Gigabyte GraKa bleiben? Oder erstmal nur die Asus ohne OC?



Das ist der richtige Kühler.
Selbstverständlich kannst du auch die Asus ohne T kaufen. Wenn sie lieferbar ist, nimm sie.



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Würd ich sehr gern, aber hier im sehr ländlichen Raum in S-H gibt es davon nicht so viele  Ich würde dann erstmal ohne OC agieren und bei Bedarf später nachrüsten ... Wie kompliziert ist so ein Einbau des Macho? Erfahrungslevel ist bei mir auf einer Skala 0-10 bei -4


 
Schleswig-Holstein? Der Einbau ist nicht schwer. Etwas aufwändig und dauert ein wenig, aber schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Also das wäre dann der hier Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo ?! Kann ich dann bei der Gigabyte GraKa bleiben? Oder erstmal nur die Asus ohne OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Würd ich sehr gern, aber hier im sehr ländlichen Raum in S-H gibt es davon nicht so viele  Ich würde dann erstmal ohne OC agieren und bei Bedarf später nachrüsten ... Wie kompliziert ist so ein Einbau des Macho? Erfahrungslevel ist bei mir auf einer Skala 0-10 bei -4


 
Ja der ist gemeint Wenn die normale Asus verfügbar ist dann nimm die, man kann ja selber hochtakten.
Ist nicht so schwer am besten auf Yt ein paar Tutorials reinziehen dann geht das schon.
Mein erfahrungslevel war bei -5 und ich habe es hingekriegt bei eingebautem Mainboard einen SilverArrow zu montieren

Edit: Verdammt, zu langsam


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO wird verbaut, ist aber nicht wirklich zum Übertakten geeignet.

Für den Einbau des Macho ist je nach Gehäuse ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards empfehlenswert oder notwendig. Und dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.

Hier eine Anleitung: PC-Experience Reviews : | Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler im Test


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Schlimm ist es mit dem Macho nicht da ja erstmal der Rahmen verbaut wird, und erst danach der Kühlkörper. Den Haltebügel an der Rückwandseite leicht einschrauben, so kann man den Kühler recht einfach einfädeln. Danach die vordere Schraube einsetzen und wechselseitig vorsichtig anziehen. Allerdings bedarf es einen langen Schraubendreher damit am durch den Kühler kommt


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Bei einem Erfahrungslevel von -4 könntest Du auch mal hier schauen, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Soo schwer ist es aber auch nicht, aber wie der Doc schon sagt, ist ein überlanger Schraubenzieher vorteilhaft. Thermalright hat sogar extra einen für den Macho im Sortiment : Thermalright Schraubendreher für HR-02 Macho


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige Kühler.
> Selbstverständlich kannst du auch die Asus ohne T kaufen. Wenn sie lieferbar ist, nimm sie.
> 
> Schleswig-Holstein? Der Einbau ist nicht schwer. Etwas aufwändig und dauert ein wenig, aber schwer ist das nicht.



Weil leiser als die Gigabyte? Ja, Schleswig-Holstein 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja der ist gemeint Wenn die normale Asus verfügbar ist dann nimm die, man kann ja selber hochtakten.
> Ist nicht so schwer am besten auf Yt ein paar Tutorials reinziehen dann geht das schon.
> Mein erfahrungslevel war bei -5 und ich habe es hingekriegt bei eingebautem Mainboard einen SilverArrow zu montieren
> 
> Edit: Verdammt, zu langsam



OK



Softy schrieb:


> Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO wird verbaut, ist aber nicht wirklich zum Übertakten geeignet.
> 
> Für den Einbau des Macho ist je nach Gehäuse ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards empfehlenswert oder notwendig. Und dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.
> 
> Hier eine Anleitung: PC-Experience Reviews : | Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler im Test



Hmm, nochmal zu meinen Anforderungen an den PC:
*Spiele*, die möglichst mit höchsten Einstellungen laufen sollten:  Strategie (Civillization V, Total War (Shogun 2 & Empire), Anno  2070), TES IV: Skyrim, GTA IV, Battlefield 3 ...
*Monitor*: Auflösung 1920*1080, HDMI, kein 3D
*Lautstärke & Energieeffizienz*: möglichst gering (ich weiß, das ist immer sehr subjektiv)

Meine Frage ist nun, klappt das heute auch ohne OC? Für die Zukunft würde ich dann in 2-3 Jahren umrüsten auf die für OC benötigten Komponenten (Prozessor und GraKa sollten das ja bereits jetzt zulassen?)


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja, mit Oc häts halt noch ein Ticken länger, aber es kommt auch auf die Entwicklung, der HW Anforderungen an


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich würde dann an Deiner Stelle den i5-3450 + Asrock Z77 Pro3 + Hyper TX3 EVO kaufen. Damit kannst Du den i5 auf ~3,7-3,8GHz übertakten. Dafür reicht der Kühler völlig aus.


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde dann an Deiner Stelle den i5-3450 + Asrock Z77 Pro3 + Hyper TX3 EVO kaufen. Damit kannst Du den i5 auf ~3,7-3,8GHz übertakten. Dafür reicht der Kühler völlig aus.


 
Hmm, am Z77 Pro3 ist kein digitaler Ausgang dran oder? (EDIT: Ist auch nicht wichtig ...) Warum jetzt kleineren Prozessor?

Es tut mir leid, dass ich euch hier die ganze Zeit eine Frage nach der anderen Stelle, aber ich steck leider immer noch nicht voll in der Materie drin


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Der Unterschied vom i5 3450 zum i5 3570K ist der gesperrte Multiplikator. Das heißt, du könntest rein theoretisch deinen 3570K auf 5GHz takten, den 3450 nicht.

Den 3450 kannst du bis 3,7GHz mit einem Z77 Board übertakten. Dafür reicht auch ein 400 Gramm Kühler.

3,7GHz reichen auch problemlos aus und du musst dann nicht selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Unterschied vom i5 3450 zum i5 3570K ist der gesperrte Multiplikator. Das heißt, du könntest rein theoretisch deinen 3570K auf 5GHz takten, den 3450 nicht.
> 
> Den 3450 kannst du bis 3,7GHz mit einem Z77 Board übertakten. Dafür reicht auch ein 400 Gramm Kühler.
> 
> 3,7GHz reichen auch problemlos aus und du musst dann nicht selbst zusammenbauen.


 
Ok, vielen Dank für die Erklärung  Dann werd ich zu der Variante greifen. Ich sehe gerade, das beim gewählten Netzteil bei hardwareversand.de auch Lieferengpässe sind ... Habt ihr davernünftige Alternativen? Es sollte sich im selben Preis- und Lautstärkerahmen bewegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Es sollte doch in Schieß mich Holzschwein oder im Bekanntenkreis jemanden geben der einen Kühler montieren kann?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, das beim gewählten Netzteil bei hardwareversand.de auch Lieferengpässe sind ... Habt ihr davernünftige Alternativen? Es sollte sich im selben Preis- und Lautstärkerahmen bewegen



Naja, in ein paar Tagen ist es ja lieferbar. hardwareversand.de ist da recht zuverlässig bei der Warenbestandsanzeige. Ansonsten sieht es da mau aus bei hardwareversand.de. Ein Pure Power L8 könntest Du nehmen, ich würde aber die paar Tage Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Als Alternative schlage ich diese Netzteile vor. Dein System zieht keine 300 Watt, von daher reiche auch das 400 Watt Modell.

Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190), be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du baust ihn nicht zusammen, von daher können sich die Kollegen von hardwareversand mit dem nicht vorhandenen Kabelmanagment ärgern.


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es sollte doch in Schieß mich Holzschwein oder im Bekanntenkreis jemanden geben der einen Kühler montieren kann?



Bin gerade im Kieler Raum auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Angeboten 



Softy schrieb:


> Naja, in ein paar Tagen ist es ja lieferbar. hardwareversand.de ist da recht zuverlässig bei der Warenbestandsanzeige. Ansonsten sieht es da mau aus bei hardwareversand.de. Ein Pure Power L8 könntest Du nehmen, ich würde aber die paar Tage Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen.





DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Als Alternative schlage ich diese Netzteile vor. Dein System zieht keine 300 Watt, von daher reiche auch das 400 Watt Modell.
> Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190), be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Du baust ihn nicht zusammen, von daher können sich die Kollegen von hardwareversand mit dem nicht vorhandenen Kabelmanagment ärgern.



Dann werd ich wohl erstmal dabei bleiben, die paar Tage mehr spielen auch keine Rolle mehr


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Kieler Raum auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Angeboten



Hast Du die Liste hier gesehen, oder ist die in der Flut der Antworten untergegangen? : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du die Liste hier gesehen, oder ist die in der Flut der Antworten untergegangen? : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]



Vielleicht sollte man so etwas hier auch einführen?


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Wär ne idee wert, machs doch Doc


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man so etwas hier auch einführen?



Gute Idee  Mach mal  Ich bin schon mit meinen Sammel- und Benchmarkthreads beschäftigt


----------



## GreenGiant (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du die Liste hier gesehen, oder ist die in der Flut der Antworten untergegangen? : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


 
Danke  Die ist wirklich untergegangen ... Und es sind direkt zwei drauf  Kiel und Eckernförde, ist beides gleich weit entfernt für mich ... Dann werd ich mal versuchen Kontakt aufzunehmen 

So ich habe mir mal den Rechner bei mindfactory.com zusammengestellt und musste feststellen, dass es nicht viel teurer wird, die Spanne liegt bei 50,00€.

Allerdings sind dort alle drei GraKas, die hier vorgeschlagen wurden, nicht lieferbar bzw. mit Wartezeit bis zum 31.07.2012 
Und ich sehe gerade bei hardwareversand.de sind jetzt auch das Mainboard und das Gehäuse nicht mehr lieferbar ... da hab ich wohl zu lange hin und her überlegt ...


----------



## GreenGiant (16. Juli 2012)

Kennt jemand noch einen anderen vertrauenswürdigen Shop?


----------



## coroc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Alternate (ist aber etrwas teurer; zusammenbau kostet 90€) oder HWV (ist billig, si verbauen nur CPU Kühler bis 400Gr


----------



## GreenGiant (16. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Alternate (ist aber etrwas teurer; zusammenbau kostet 90€) oder HWV (ist billig, si verbauen nur CPU Kühler bis 400Gr



Bei alternate könnt ich nochmal schauen, danke!

HWV scheidet aufgrund des gewünschten Kühlers aus. Leider finde ich weder im Bekanntenkreis, noch über die von Softy gepostete Liste jemanden, der mir bei der Montage etc. zur Hand geht. Alleine werd ich das nicht machen, zu viel Respekt davor.

Da bleibt wohl nur warten übrig...


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ansonsten sollte diese Grafikkarte in wenigen Werktagen bei mindfactory verfügbar sein: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-GTX-670-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## GreenGiant (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte diese Grafikkarte in wenigen Werktagen bei mindfactory verfügbar sein: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-GTX-670-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


 
Danke, das ist dann Plan B, ich hätte schon lieber die Asus^^ Nochmal zum Thema Prozessor-Kühler, ich hab hier in der Gegend mal bei verschiedenen selbsternannten PC-Spezialisten angefragt zwecks Montage. Die meisten wollen ~30€ dafür haben, was ich ziemlich übertrieben finde oder?!


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Joa, 30€ finde ich etwas viel. Die sind wahrscheinllich not amused, weil Du die Hardware nicht bei ihnen kaufst 

Meinst Du nicht, dass Du das selbst hinbekommst, so schwer ist das echt nicht


----------



## GreenGiant (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Joa, 30€ finde ich etwas viel. Die sind wahrscheinllich not amused, weil Du die Hardware nicht bei ihnen kaufst
> 
> Meinst Du nicht, dass Du das selbst hinbekommst, so schwer ist das echt nicht


 
Ich hab auch angefragt, ob ich die gesamten Teile über die beziehen könnte, aber da haben sie abgelehnt. Ich vermute, die sind auch an ihre Händler gebunde  Mit dem selbst anbauen ist das so eine Sache, ich hab halt extrem viel Angst, dass etwas schief geht ^^


----------



## Westcoast (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

30 euro sind auch übertrieben für montage des cpukühlers. so schwer ist es nicht und macht auch sehr viel spaß. einfach in ruhe vorgehen und die anleitung befolgen.


----------



## Clash57 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Bei mindfactory kommt das zeug immer früher wieder ins Lager als da auf der Seite steht - ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## GreenGiant (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Clash57 schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory kommt das zeug immer früher wieder ins Lager als da auf der Seite steht - ist zumindest meine Erfahrung



Und wie sind sonst so die Erfahrungen? Alles in Ordnung oder Probleme gehabt?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Clash57 schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory kommt das zeug immer früher wieder ins Lager als da auf der Seite steht - ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


 
Komisch, bei mir war es immer genau andersrum  Ich habe schon 2x bei mf storniert, weil der voraussichtliche Liefertermin scheibchenweise immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wurde.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich glaube fast, ich werd mal bei HardwareVersand nachfragen, ab wann sie wieder mit einer Asus rechnen


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Mit hardwareversand.de habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Clash57 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Mindfactory - die waren sehr kulant. 
Das mit dem Bestelltermin war mehrfach so - voraussichtlicher Versand wurde bei mehreren Bestellungen nach vorne verschoben - nach hinten hatte ich nie. 

Vllt solltest du dir nen neuen Account machen Softy 

@GreenGiant: 
Macht doch nichts wenn die Graka spät kommt - du wirst auch mit dem HD4000 Chip deinen Spaß haben - versprochen!


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Naja, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich zahle mittlerweile lieber ein paar € mehr, als mich dann rumärgern zu müssen. Computeruniverse.net z.B. hat einen erstklassigen Support, ebenso die Apotheke unter den online-Händlern (): alternate.de

hoh.de ist auch prima


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

Clash57 schrieb:
			
		

> @GreenGiant:
> Macht doch nichts wenn die Graka spät kommt - du wirst auch mit dem HD4000 Chip deinen Spaß haben - versprochen!



HD4000?



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich zahle mittlerweile lieber ein paar € mehr, als mich dann rumärgern zu müssen. Computeruniverse.net z.B. hat einen erstklassigen Support, ebenso die Apotheke unter den online-Händlern (): alternate.de
> 
> hoh.de ist auch prima



Dann kann ich bei denen ja auch nochmal alles in einen Warenkorb packen?!


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Klar kannst du die Preise vergleichen  Aber hardwareversand.de wird höchstwahrscheinlich am günstigsten sein (nach mindfactory). Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle bei hardwareversand.de bestellen.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kannst du die Preise vergleichen  Aber hardwareversand.de wird höchstwahrscheinlich am günstigsten sein (nach mindfactory). Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle bei hardwareversand.de bestellen.



Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt auf eine bessere Verfügbarkeit der einzelnen Komponenten gehofft 

Der Unterschied zwischen der ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 und der ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 ist die Übertaktung ab Werk oder? Also sollte man sie doch auch selbst soweit kriegen?!


----------



## Clash57 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> HD4000?


 
Der integrierte Grafikchip der CPU - reicht für normale Games auf mittleren Einstellungen erstmal aus, bis deien Graka dann da ist.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

Clash57 schrieb:
			
		

> Der integrierte Grafikchip der CPU - reicht für normale Games auf mittleren Einstellungen erstmal aus, bis deien Graka dann da ist.



Klasse  Aber zwischen den Karten gibt es sonst keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Colonia (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Klasse  Aber zwischen den Karten gibt es sonst keinen Unterschied?


 
Hey,
also die  ASUS GTX670-DC2*T*-2GD5 ist von Werk aus übertaktet. Sonst gibt es bei den beiden Grafikkarten keinen Unterschied.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

Colonia schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> also die  ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 ist von Werk aus übertaktet. Sonst gibt es bei den beiden Grafikkarten keinen Unterschied.



Danke, demnach sollte es doch möglich sein, sich mit der ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 eine ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 selbst zu "bauen"?!


----------



## coroc (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja, würde ich auch machen die "T"-Version ist noch schwerer erhältlich


----------



## Colonia (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Danke, demnach sollte es doch möglich sein, sich mit der ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 eine ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 selbst zu "bauen"?!


 
Ja, das ist möglich .

Ich würde, wie coroc schon schrieb, die nicht-übertaktete Version nehmen, weil du dir das Geld für die paar MHz Übertaktung sparen kannst und die T-Version fast gar nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, würde ich auch machen die "T"-Version ist noch schwerer erhältlich





			
				Colonia schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist möglich .
> 
> Ich würde, wie coroc schon schrieb, die nicht-übertaktete Version nehmen, weil du dir das Geld für die paar MHz Übertaktung sparen kannst und die T-Version fast gar nicht erhältlich ist.



Sehr gut  Dann kann ich ja mal die T-Variante rausschmeißen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja mal die T-Variante rausschmeißen


 
Du kannst die Asus GTX 670 DCII auch reibungslos per Software auf T Niveau takten.

Wenn selbst die DCII schwer erhältlich sein soll, tut es die GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce oder KFA² auch. Die sind zwar etwas lauter aber besser erhältlich.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Noch ne Frage, wo liegt hier der Unterschied?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/56866/Samsung+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB%27s+Paper+Box.article

und

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit

und

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Soli...6GB's+NB+Upgrade+Kit.article?basket.changed=1

Für mich liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass etwa Kabel etc. fehlt oder wo kommt der Preisunterschied her?!


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Bei der Paper Box bekommst Du nur die blanke SSD. Beim PC Upgrade Kit ist ein SATA-Kabel (und ich glaub ein Einbaurahmen) mit dabei.

Die günstigere Version reicht daher aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei der Paper Box bekommst Du nur die blanke SSD. Beim PC Upgrade Kit ist ein SATA-Kabel (und ich glaub ein Einbaurahmen) mit dabei.
> 
> Die günstigere Version reicht daher aus.



+ Norton Ghost 15, Samsung Magician Software


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei der Paper Box bekommst Du nur die blanke SSD. Beim PC Upgrade Kit ist ein SATA-Kabel (und ich glaub ein Einbaurahmen) mit dabei.
> 
> Die günstigere Version reicht daher aus.



Wenn ich den von HWV.de zusammenbauen lasse, dann reicht es doch nicht oder?^^ Denn verbunden durch Kabel sollte sie schon sein oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das Mainboard beinhaltet ebenso SATA-Kabel.


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

OK, dann muss ich mich jetzt nur noch für eine GraKa entscheiden ^^ ... Das ist echt schwer, ich möchte schon gern die leise haben ... Andererseits haben die soooooooo lange Lieferzeiten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Da heißt es entweder aussitzen oder eine Kompromiss finden


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Mein Problem ist so ein bissl, dass ich mir unter den angegebenen dB oder Sone-Werten nix vorstellen kann. Ich google mal nach einem Tool, um Töne in der Stärke abspielen zu können ...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Ich google mal nach einem Tool, um Töne in der Stärke abspielen zu können ...


 
Das Tool kannst du mir auch mal zeigen.

Die Gigabyte Windforce wäre ein guter Kompromiss, lieferbar, günstiger und immer noch als leise zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Du kannst ja die Grafikkarte auch woanders bestellen und dann selbst einbauen. Das schafft selbst ein grobmotorisch veranlagter Bewegungslegastheniker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Scheint eine schwere Geburt zu werden mit der Graka


----------



## GreenGiant (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja die Grafikkarte auch woanders bestellen und dann selbst einbauen. Das schafft selbst ein grobmotorisch veranlagter Bewegungslegastheniker



Leider ist die überall nicht verfügbar =( Ich werde wohl die hier nehmen* ...* Hat jemand mit der Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Die zählt ja noch zu den leisesten Karten, nur selber nicht getestet


----------



## GreenGiant (18. Juli 2012)

Ok... Wenn ich mich so durchlese stellt sich mir immer wieder die Frage NVIDIA oder AMD/ATI Radeon? Ist eigentlich Geschmacksache oder lieg ich da falsch?

So ein bisschen wie die Frage Xbox oder PS... Wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja, ist eher Geschmackssache, und auch eine Frage des Budgets. Im unteren Preisbereich bieten AMD-Grafikkarte das etwas bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, bzw. hat nvidia da im Moment nichts wirklich prickelndes im Angebot, denn die GTX660 steht noch aus.

Vorteile der GTX670 sind die etwas geringere Leistungsaufnahme und PhysX.

Vorteile der HD7970 sind das etwas höhere OC-Potential und der etwas niedrigere Preis.


----------



## GreenGiant (18. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke. Mir ist die Lautstärke sehr wichtig und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis natürlich


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Dann würde ich mich zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten entscheiden (normale oder werksseitig übertaktete Version): Produktvergleich


----------



## GreenGiant (18. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich mich zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten entscheiden (normale oder werksseitig übertaktete Version): Produktvergleich



Hmm ok, vielen Dank. Die Leistung ist bei beiden etwa identisch oder? Also kommt sie als Entscheidungsgrundlage nicht in Frage...

Ich weiß, alles Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja, die Leistung ist ähnlich. Mal liegt die HD7970 vorn (z.B. Metro 2033), mal die GTX670 (z.B. Battlefiled 3). Aber das ist nur im messbaren Bereich, im Normalfall merkst Du da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

So, sobald ich von der Arbeit Zuhause bin, werde ich bestellen, wahrscheinlich bei HardwareVersand (den macho dann selbst anbauen, hoffentlich geht das gut), wahrscheinlich mit der Asus GTX670 ohne OC ... Denk ich ... Vielleicht


----------



## coroc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das mit dem Macho wir schon. Du brauchst nur einen langen Schraubenzieher (am besten mit magnetischer Spitze)


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Macho wir schon. Du brauchst nur einen langen Schraubenzieher (am besten mit magnetischer Spitze)



Ok, brauche ich sonst noch irgendwas extra? Ich hab irgendwo etwas von Wärmeleitpaste gelesen... Wird alles zur Montage notwendige Material mitgeliefert?


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sonst brauchst Du nichts weiter, Wärmeleitpaste ist beim CPU-Kühler mit dabei.

Bei vielen Boards sind nur 2 SATA Kabel dabei. Wenn Du also eine SSD, eine HDD und ein optisches Laufwerk anschließen willst, müsstest Du da noch eins dazu bestellen.


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst brauchst Du nichts weiter, Wärmeleitpaste ist beim CPU-Kühler mit dabei.
> 
> Bei vielen Boards sind nur 2 SATA Kabel dabei. Wenn Du also eine SSD, eine HDD und ein optisches Laufwerk anschließen willst, müsstest Du da noch eins dazu bestellen.



OK, bisher gelernt habe ich, dass der von mir gewählten Samsung SSD in der Paper Box Variante keine Kabel etc. beiliegen, in der PC Ugrade Kit Version schon. Verhält sich das bei den HDDs und Laufwerken ähnlich?

Da ich bis auf den Kühler alles dort verbauen lassen werde, würde sich doch HWV.de bestimmt melden, sollten Teile fehlen?! Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## coroc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Eigentlich sollten sie dies. Zuminedest MF, Alternate und Atelco machen das


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich finde bei Alternate leider nicht die Option "Zusammenbauen" oder "Montage" oder Vergleichbares =( Muss ich da über den PC-Konfigurator gehen? Da finde ich aber nicht alle Teile ...


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Die Option sollte im Lauf des Bestellungs- und Bezahlungsfunktion erscheinen, also ein Kästchen "mit Montage" o.ä. zum anklicken/aktivieren.


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Nein, kann ich nicht finden ... Gibt nur Komplettversand oder Teillieferung oder Bestellung abschicken ... und dann ist es zu spät


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

So, die Montage-option hat sich erledigt  Ich habe eine Rückmeldung aus dem hardwareluxx-Forum von einem netten Kieler bekommen, der sich mit mir zusammen setzen würde  Hier nochmal die Endkonfiguration:

Summe:                                          1.356,68 €

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      47,25 €

Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      73,49 €

Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      132,29 €

FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse Arc Midi Tower http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      87,71 €

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W  80+Gold http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      82,07 €

LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      71,81 €

Rechner - Zusammenbau http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      20,00 €

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      82,79 €

ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gif
verfügbar ab 24.07.2012                                                                                                      405,76 €

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      215,78 €

ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      103,01 €

Thermalright HR-02 Macho http://www1.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gif
sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      34,72 €

*Seht ihr da irgendwo Probleme, schwierige Stellen auf uns zu kommen?*


----------



## coroc (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

HWV verbaut nur CPU Kühler bis 400Gr, sonst siehts gut aus


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sieht super aus 

SSD reicht diese Version hier: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Soli...ng+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB's+Paper+Box.article

+ 1  SATA Kabel: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-AT...kabel+mit+Metallclip,+gewinkelt,+0,5m.article


----------



## GreenGiant (19. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> HWV verbaut nur CPU Kühler bis 400Gr, sonst siehts gut aus



Jup jup, ist bekannt, kann ich aber wahrscheinlich umgehen, da mir ein Kieler Mitglied des Hardwareluxx-Forums seine Hilfe beim Zusammenbau angeboten hat 



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht super aus
> 
> SSD reicht diese Version hier: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/56866/Samsung+SSD+830+128GB+SATA+6GB%27s+Paper+Box.article
> 
> + 1  SATA Kabel: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/40678/Good+Connections%C2%AE+SATA+6Gb+s+Anschlusskabel+mit+Metallclip%2C+gewinkelt%2C+0%2C5m.article



Ok, dann kann ich das ja austauschen und noch ein paar Euro sparen  Danke!


----------



## GreenGiant (23. Juli 2012)

Also da ich jetzt jemanden gefunden habe, der sich mit mir hinsetzt und bastelt, ist eine Frage aufgekommen. Welche Wärmeleitpaste sollte man verwenden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Du kannst die Paste vom Macho nehmen, wenn du aber ein par Taler investieren willst würde ich zu der AC MX-2 greifen. Weg wäre die nie


----------



## GreenGiant (23. Juli 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die Paste vom Macho nehmen, wenn du aber ein par Taler investieren willst würde ich zu der AC MX-2 greifen. Weg wäre die nie



Es liegt also eine dabei? Dann brauch ich ja nicht extra eine nachbestellen oder?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ja, beim CPU-Kühler ist bereits Wärmeleitpaste dabei.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Und ddie 5 € für 2-3 weitere SATA-Kabel sollte man schon investieren. die fehlen sonst beim nächsten Plattenkauf und man ärgert sich die Platze.


----------



## GreenGiant (2. August 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte die lange Stille von meiner Seite, aber leider war gerade ne Menge los ... Egal, leider ist das Fractal Arc im Augenblick nirgends mehr zu bekommen 

Das die GraKa vergriffen ist, ok, abgehakt, wird dann später nachgerüstet, aber ohne Gehäuse wird das ja jetzt alles nix 

Daher meine Bitte nach weiteren Gehäuse-Empfehlungen  Schlicht, wenn möglich mit viel Platz für's Kabelmanagement, am Fractal haben mir sehr gut die Anschlüsse an der Oberseite und die vielen Lüfterplätze gefallen. 

Ich hoffe hier liest noch jemand mit 

Und vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe bisher!!!


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

 Das Fractal Design Arc ist bei etwa 30 Händlern lagernd? --> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten gibt es hier einen Vergleich, wieviel Platz hinter dem Mainboard Tray ist: Test: NZXT Phantom 410 - hardwaremax.net


----------



## GreenGiant (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fractal Design Arc ist bei etwa 30 Händlern lagernd? --> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es hier einen Vergleich, wieviel Platz hinter dem Mainboard Tray ist: Test: NZXT Phantom 410 - hardwaremax.net



Mist, da hab ich einfach mal mit dem Stand von gestern losgelegt  Aber dann ist ja alles gut  Danke trotzdem für den Link


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Aber bestell nicht bei pixmaniaaaaa.de. Denn dann kannst Du das Geld gleich zum Lottospielen verwenden


----------



## GreenGiant (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bestell nicht bei pixmaniaaaaa.de. Denn dann kannst Du das Geld gleich zum Lottospielen verwenden



Hatte ich nicht vor, wird ein Mix aus HardwareVersand, Mindfactory und dem Kieler Atelco-Laden


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Klingt nach einer gesunden Mischung  

Du kannst ein paar € sparen, wenn Du bei hardwareversand.de die einzelnen Artikel über geizhals.at/de aufrufst und in den Warenkorb legst, statt die Artikel direkt auf der Homepage zusammen zu suchen.

Bei mf entfallen die Versandkosten zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bei Bestellung per Vorkasse und über 100€ Bestellwert (allerdings steigen die Preise kurz vor Mitternacht oft etwas an ).


----------



## GreenGiant (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach einer gesunden Mischung
> 
> Du kannst ein paar € sparen, wenn Du bei hardwareversand.de die einzelnen Artikel über geizhals.at/de aufrufst und in den Warenkorb legst, statt die Artikel direkt auf der Homepage zusammen zu suchen.
> 
> Bei mf entfallen die Versandkosten zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bei Bestellung per Vorkasse und über 100€ Bestellwert (allerdings steigen die Preise kurz vor Mitternacht oft etwas an ).



Danke für die Tipps, mal schauen was ich wo für wie viel bekommen kann


----------



## GreenGiant (26. August 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte euch nur mal ein kleines Update geben:

Nach einer gaaaaaaaaanz langen und schlimmen Wartezeit sind nun gestern endlich alle Teile angekommen  Und jetzt geht das gebastel los... Mal sehen, ob'es klappt


----------



## coroc (26. August 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Ich drück doir die daumen, aber wieso hats so lang gedauert?


Bilder micht vergessen


----------



## GreenGiant (26. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich drück doir die daumen, aber wieso hats so lang gedauert?
> 
> Bilder micht vergessen



Hab auf Teillieferungen verzichtet, um die Kosten zu drücken 

Bilder kommen, versprochen


----------



## GreenGiant (3. September 2012)

So, am Wochenende habe ich ihn dann endlich zusammengesetzt  Komplett selbstständig, aber mit Unterstützung am Telefon 

Mit dem Kabel- und Lüfter-Management bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da werde ich noch ein paar Stunden und Euro investieren  Die Bilder gibt es dann


----------



## GreenGiant (20. September 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

So, da es wohl noch etwas dauert, bis ich dazu komme, mich um das Kabel-/Lüftermanagement zu kümmern - und er läuft ja tadellos bisher - werde ich jetzt schon mal ein paar Bilder veröffentlichen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sieht doch gut aus, aber das Kabelmanagement sollte dringend gemacht werden


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Das ganze Zeug vom Frontpanel und den Lüftern würd ich hinter das Mainboard machen, 
sonst sieht das KM doch recht gut aus


----------



## GreenGiant (21. September 2012)

Ja, es sieht schlimm aus oder?!  Aber der Tipp mit dem Mainboard ist gut  Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie ich die hintere und seitliche Lüfteröffnung gegen Staub schützen könnte? Natürlich ohne den Luftstrom allzu sehr ein zu engen...


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

*AW: Daddelkiste für gestern, heute und morgen*

Sooo schlimm sieht das nicht aus. Da sieht es bei mir schlimmer aus 

Du kannst Staubfilter einbauen, z.B. Produktvergleich 140mm , oder selbst was basteln, z.B. aus der Feinstrumpfhose Deiner Freundin


----------



## GreenGiant (27. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo schlimm sieht das nicht aus. Da sieht es bei mir schlimmer aus
> 
> Du kannst Staubfilter einbauen, z.B. Produktvergleich 140mm , oder selbst was basteln, z.B. aus der Feinstrumpfhose Deiner Freundin



Danke, der große Filter passt prima über die Öffnung in der Seitenwand, leider passt der kleinere (140mm) an der Rückseite nicht so gut. Da gibt es Komplikationen mit der Verschraubung und Befestigung der Seitenwände, hier werde ich wohl doch basteln müssen. Zum Glück passt der Filter bei der alten Kiste 

Die drei Akasa-Lüfter sind auch schon unterwegs und werden dann wohl am WE eingebaut, dann wird auch gleich das Kabelmanagement überdacht


----------

